# All Digests for Newsletter 2850



## Guest (Nov 9, 2021)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Nov 9, 2021

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Grey days are complete!
UK knitter
What DISCONTINUED YARN do you MISS the most?
Is this technique as good as the mattress stitch for seaming a sweater?
Shy gnome
New to Fair Isle knitting
Binding off with a knitting needle and a crochet hook - a crochet bind off
yarn looking for a project
Red Heart Flamenco Stripes Yarn
Can I block a dish cloth made of Acrylic blend
Needle question
What an I doing wrong?
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Reindeer Hot Pad free crochet pattern
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Four years later
Who's ready for a Logan update - JP
sweater with saddle shoulder
Hats for schools
Stephen West MKAL 2021 Complete
Christmas ornaments k
Big sister's owl wreath completed at last and a great big thank you.
Elf
Baby Raglan by Carole Barenys
*Machine Knitting*

SK 860 Carriage making horrific noises - HELP
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Any ideas how to polish this brass dish?
grocery shortages....
Sad
Reminders joke.
kk's Hopper of Humor
Is it possible to permanently refuse access to disgusting junk/spam emails?
Ignore list
Now ... About that Ignore List ... Some Great Advice ...
Happy National Cappucino Day!
Big call out to Melbourne -Australia
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Rudolph booties knitalong
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 22nd October, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 8th October, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

FS: cables Untangled k
Question about rules
Red Heart Collage 4 sale
black and white
*Links and Resources*

Chunky Cardigan for Women, S/M/L (K)
Oversized Chunky Knit Sweater for Women, S-3XL (K)
Strawberry Cupcake Shawl CAL (C)
Sapphire Puff Shawl (C)
Winding Cables Hat and Scarf for Adults (C)
*Pattern Requests*

NEED IDEAS
Beret/Tam Pattern
Long legged gonks
Knit from TV show
Spotted Daphne Tea Cosy
*Other Crafts*

A few Thanksgiving cards I made
And another gnome


----------

